# Heartbroken



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I am completely heartbroken. Last night two dogs ( who the dog warden said was abandoned by their owners) killed one of my babies and one is very hurt. I think they must've been the one who attacked them when they were babies. I have 8 healthy in their coop, one dead, and one in the house in shock. I'm not sure if she can walk. She tried to stand up but I don't know if her leg is broken because she was laying on it funny when I found her. Dog warden said those two (husky and beagle) have been killing chickens all over this area.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

If the dog warden finds them we told her to put them down... Which I think she was going to do anyways because of so many reports... My next door neighbors dogs don't even bother us ( except for an old sheepdog but she is blind and is very nice). It's crazy but I've found these same two dogs literally 5 miles from here. Is that normal?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry this happened keramoon.  Love, rest, and electrolytes for your little one will help with the shock. As for the dogs, 5 miles is nothing to them when it comes to traveling, especially if they've found a food source. What a shame for the dogs to have been abandoned too. Sad all the way around.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry your going thru this. Poor dogs as well, they were abandoned and looking for food. I would definitely secure the pen so if the dogs come back. Like 7chicks said, electrolytes and rest does wonders for a stressed chicken.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

They were not looking for food they were looking for something to kill for fun. Someone feeds them according to dog warden. But she can't do anything unless caught in the act so now we gotta do it.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Get the dog warden to set up a live trap with chicken in it and just wait they will be back dogs are creatures of habit. Then when u do catch them call the authorities to come pick them up. The sad part is the dogs will most likely be destroyed but it's better then seeing them live the way they are right now. We have a neighbour that has a dog that he let kill wild rabbits around us and just reciently the dog got loose and killed to of the neighbours little dogs and there cat so a dog that taste blood like that will continue doing so and can become a bigger problem turning on to people. There was a news story about Romania and the issues there having with wild dogs there even attacking and killing people so the city is now going to have to cull them it's so sad what humans do to animals.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Warden said she can't do anything unless she has proof they belong to these people. So we told her we will take care of it. Stupid she can't even do her job though. We're gonna kill the dogs. They have a taste for blood.


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

Yup that's what I would do get a 22 and do the job my self. We're I'm from if something is harming our livestock were allowed to shoot it.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I agree. And next time you see dogs on your property, assume they are up to no good and take preventative measures. If they have a collar with ID, get them back to their owner and inform them you have chickens and the warden has informed you that you have to take care of any nuisance dogs on your land, so please keep him at home....or you will have to take appropriate action. 

Then..the next time you see him on your land, take appropriate action. Say what you will do, then actually do what you say so that folks realize you mean business and your land is the black hole of dogs. They get one chance to keep them at home and then you give them a permanent home...shoot, shovel, shut up. 

Pretty soon, you won't have to worry so much about stray dogs. Any dog without a collar that is showing interest in your coop, shoot it. Take a hard line on predators and you won't have to be heartbroken again.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Yup. I'm not gonna be a pansy about it. I'm helping all the farmers and other animals around by doing the job myself. Fact is those dogs owners could careless about them. I did get close to the dogs and they did not have a collar or tags on and where I live that's illegal. Usually dogs love me and run right up to me but these wont even come when I whistle or have a reaction. It's like they don't know. 

The dogs came by early morning but I was at work. My father tried to shoot at them but he is a terrible shot (I love him though lol ) . My husband tried to shoot at them when we first saw them but I swear he missed on purpose because he is great at shooting. He didn't want to hurt that mutt and didn't realize it killed a chicken or knew I would react so strongly. What can I say though ? I'm not ready for children and they are my babies. I feel so guilty for this happening. But I swear I will find these dogs.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm sure I said this but they didn't eat her... They killed her for sport :/ my mom said she saw this when she was a little girl. A big dog and small dog tag teamed her sheep.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Yeah..most dogs will just get excited and feed off one another's excitement of the chase, then they just maul them~ but rarely take the time to eat a bird. They may pluck their tails or something, but they usually take them home to eat them at their leisure if they are going to do any eating of the birds.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

I feel sad for you, keramoon. When we first moved to our Answered Prayers Farm it was still very unpopulated and there were feral dogs running in packs. 
I know what you are going through, we lost birds too over the years.
I never, ever, go out of the house without at least a pistol in my pocket, usually a shotgun in hand as well.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Thank you guys. I'm just thankful she is eating and drinking on her own. I'm afraid her leg is broken and idk what to do about it. She tries to stand up but ends on her knee on her left leg.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

We keep hearing the dogs but I don't see them anywhere. I hope we find them soon. My husband called warden again and she said they started killing sheep now.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

You'll need to put her out of her misery if it is broken. No need to make her suffer ...... Just end it.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Naw she doesn't look in pain. She's acting normal just doesn't want to stand. Other people have said they have luck by keeping them on a high protein diet with food and water close so she doesn't have to move. I think she will be fine. I made her a treat this morning of scrambled eggs, electrolytes and grapes. She loved it ha


----------



## hennypenny68 (Apr 30, 2013)

That's what I was saying once a dog starts killing it usually starts going for bigger prey including people and won't stop till there put down by someone it's so sad cause its humans that have created the problem and then some poor farmer has to end it.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Yeah I agree. I mean I really don't wanna have to do it but it looks like I will have to. It's just sad the owners don't care for their animals.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Something tells me that the two bones that hold her up are hot of place (the knee and the leg bone) feel them. This happened to my guinea hen. I caught her at night put the two bones in place and put doctors tape right around it and 1 month later she is up and running again with my male guinea happy as can be..... There is no need to kill her if you don't have to that's what I always say. Just make sure if you decide to do this the tape isn't to tight.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I will check thank you. Her leg works but its like she can't open and close her Talons. And she's eating and drinking normally. Even laid an egg. Doesn't seem in pain so no sense in killing her. Just her talons now


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

I know exactly what you are talking about. Her toes won't grip to your hand right? And if she laid 
an egg she should be fine!


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

Keramoon, if those dogs have moved up to sheep, you or your husband may be next. Do you have a handgun you can carry when outside? Long guns sometimes are a pain in the wazoo to keep handy, and if you need a gun you won't have time to run back to the house.
And you'll need something bigger than a 22.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

.22 to the head works every time for coyote. And these dogs don't sound much bigger the. Our coyotes from out west. 
It is hard to kill what one perceives as a pet, but as bee stated, if you want to protect your ladies you need to e strict on predator control. 
My house is the black hole for all animals looking to feed on my chickens. I have rifles of all calibers ready and willing to sing. 
My first warning is that of a blunt tip arrow. If I see a cat or dog in the yard or near the fence line and arrow flys. It has a soft runner tip and I never shoot to kill. Simply sends the message , most of the time it's loud and clear.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh we have a few larger than 22  and we don't go out without at least a 9. And yeah her toes won't grip. I hope that heals up.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

She didn't lay an egg yesterday but she did two days ago (day after she got her) will she stop producing eggs til she is better or should I worry about her being egg bound ?


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wish I could help. My roo got injured fighting something off a week or so ago, he would grip or even use the leg. I took advice from someone on the board and taped the leg up. Week later and he is fighting fit... Ready to defend his ladies once again. 
As for those dogs... I would get proactive with it, if you can hear them, they are close, try using a predator call for coyote.. You will be surprised what's come in to my call. From coyote and fox up to lynx and mountain lion. I have even called a black bear in with a squealing rabbit call.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Do you have any pictures so I know how to wrap her foot? And great idea. I imagine it will draw out the husky and the other dog will follow.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I will tell you a story that happened last winter while on a coyote stand. About 15 minutes into the calling sequence I spotted movement in the pine trees. It came into the open, and instead if a wild predator, what emerged was a very unhealthy lab. 
Through my scope I could clearly see that this dog had no collar and had gone wild. You could see the patches of mange, and being December... I opted to end the dogs life. 
This happened at least 50 miles from any homes or business, in the middle of the woods. 
Apparently the same dog had been reported stealing fish from people at a lake nearly 15 miles away. 
He got buried where he dropped and I feel terrible that a house pet would be reduced to such behavior. 
As for the roo, I do not have pictures of him, this month has been the archery season here in Colorado and I have been rather busy


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

:/ yea I'm sorry you had to do that but that dog was scared I'm sure. If he had a collar on that would've been diff but he didn't. My husband wants to take her to a barn animal vet. It worries me because I read some vets rebreak their legs? Idk. I'm a worried chicken mama. Lol

She did love her dinner tonight! Scrambled eggs and oats. With a sprinkle of vitamin d and c. I can tell she wants to so badly get up and walk like normal but she knows she can't. 

My husband was actually wondering if her bite on her back was affecting her walking. It IS on her upper leg that doesn't want to work right. I hope when that heals her movement will return.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

powderhogg01 said:


> I will tell you a story that happened last winter while on a coyote stand. About 15 minutes into the calling sequence I spotted movement in the pine trees. It came into the open, and instead if a wild predator, what emerged was a very unhealthy lab.
> Through my scope I could clearly see that this dog had no collar and had gone wild. You could see the patches of mange, and being December... I opted to end the dogs life.
> This happened at least 50 miles from any homes or business, in the middle of the woods.
> Apparently the same dog had been reported stealing fish from people at a lake nearly 15 miles away.
> ...


I really, really don't like the people who dump their pets out in the country. They are sorry individuals. Despicable, even.
It is not the dogs fault they end up like that.
My wife and I have rescued many of these pitiful dogs from roadside ditches, got them healthy, and kept them as pets. Yes, it's expensive, but those dogs seem to appreciate life (and us) even more than the ones we rescue from death row at the pound. If that's possible.
I do not know how many dogs we have saved over the years, several dozens I guess. We have had as many as 7 at a time, currently we have 5. Although my sweet Ruby is 16 years old now, and in failing health. Then we will have 4. 
I'm just an old softie.

However, I have shot and killed a feral dog that was after my chickens. There is a difference between feral dogs running wild and throw away dogs. You can see it in their eyes. And in their demeanor.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

ricepaddydaddy said:


> I really, really don't like the people who dump their pets out in the country. They are sorry individuals. Despicable, even.
> It is not the dogs fault they end up like that.
> My wife and I have rescued many of these pitiful dogs from roadside ditches, got them healthy, and kept them as pets. Yes, it's expensive, but those dogs seem to appreciate life (and us) even more than the ones we rescue from death row at the pound. If that's possible.
> I do not know how many dogs we have saved over the years, several dozens I guess. We have had as many as 7 at a time, currently we have 5. Although my sweet Ruby is 16 years old now, and in failing health. Then we will have 4.
> ...


Yeah I agree with you. I can tell these are feral tho.


----------



## hildar (Oct 3, 2013)

I hate seeing people throw dogs out. Our big husky mix, killed my best laying hen and I had hubby take him out and put him down. I am no longer paying the vet $120 to put a dog down I did that with one of mine, and it wasn't worth the money. I figure hubby can do it cheaper. But some folks are heartless and don't care. I have a little dog, that I took in that was thrown out 2 years ago. However she is the meanest dog I have ever met before. To us she is good but a stranger would lose his ankles, and most likely his knees.

Your animal control sounds about like ours. We caught a neighbors dog attacking our rabbits 4 years ago, and since we didn't have a photo of the dog doing the attack, they said there was nothing they could do. We had caught the dog though and they gave the dog back to the owner. The next day the dog came back and I was left with one baby rabbit, with 1 ear left the other ear got chewed off. Figuring I started with 20 rabbits it just ticked me off. So I went to the owner was nice about it, and asked her to please hook the dog. To no avail. The next night the dog came back and killed the last one. we heard it and by the time I got outside the dog was running back home. This meant war. I put out poison the next night in a big bowl of food, the next morning it was gone. 2 days later I heard her dog died. Oh well. That was the end of that issue. Never once did the lady offer to pay me for the rabbits the dog had killed, never once did she say I am so sorry, and never once did she hook her dog. I don't believe in poisoning any animal, however if you walk on me so much you will see what I will do. If animal control wont handle it, and the owner wont handle it, then I will.

Dog owners need to be responsible owners, and not let their little mutts run all over other peoples yards. I now have my whole property fenced in so I can protect anything that I have here, anyone's dog digs it's way in now, it will be shot. No ands, ifs, or buts about it. Animal control tells us that we have the right to protect our animals from others dogs, however the police will tell you, that you can't shoot the dogs and let someone see you do it. So which is it?? We so have to wonder if either one knows what they are talking about.

just a quick FYI: In many states now its illegal to shoot and kill your own dog even if they are dying. So make sure no one knows when you do it, or where.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Poison? That's a crying shame. Who knows what all ate that stuff. Non target animals, other dogs, *****.
That stuff can spread through carrion killing birds and other scavengers alike. 
Do the world a favor and use a gun next time... No unintentional death, not to mention. It's QUICK AND HUMANE.
To me it does not matter what it is or what it's doing wrong, poison is not the answer. 
Slow painful death... You should be ashamed of those actions. 
I'm not saying let the dogs or press walk all over you, but poison is NEVER the answer.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I would poison if I didn't have cats. I really don't give a crap about the dogs. I'll just shoot em when I see them. Either way they will die.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

keramoon said:


> I would poison if I didn't have cats. I really don't give a crap about the dogs. I'll just shoot em when I see them. Either way they will die.


It's not really about giving a crap about the dogs. It's about not being a sadistic, cruel human. Dogs who kill for "fun" don't surprise me-they don't have the capacity to attach human emotions to their day to day actions so they can't feel morally obligated to anything. But when a competent, rational human makes the choice to torture an animal, especially when there are plenty of other means, that is something very concerning.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> It's not really about giving a crap about the dogs. It's about not being a sadistic, cruel human. Dogs who kill for "fun" don't surprise me-they don't have the capacity to attach human emotions to their day to day actions so they can't feel morally obligated to anything. But when a competent, rational human makes the choice to torture an animal, especially when there are plenty of other means, that is something very concerning.


Exactly the point I was tryin to get across. If it kills my livestock I kill it. With an appropriately sized bullet or a live trap. I EOULD NEVER INTENTIONALLY POISON ANYTHING. 
That includes mice. Let's try and keep poisons out of our ecosystem.. It's not needed or welcomed.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> It's not really about giving a crap about the dogs. It's about not being a sadistic, cruel human. Dogs who kill for "fun" don't surprise me-they don't have the capacity to attach human emotions to their day to day actions so they can't feel morally obligated to anything. But when a competent, rational human makes the choice to torture an animal, especially when there are plenty of other means, that is something very concerning.


Like I said. I can't do that anyways because I have cats. But really this isn't the thread to jump on a soap box about torturing a dog that killed one of my chickens. Don't wanna hear it. Don't care. Next time I see them they are dead. Simple as that.

ANYWAYS.... Getting to the meaningful info... Scootaloo is doing so much better. She started to open her foot up. Still wont put weight on it. I can tell she has feeling to her foot. I held her up with one arm so she wouldn't fall and started feeling around her leg and foot. Was kinda cute because she started to twitch. I must've been ticking her! She tried to fly out of her box today but did not succeed. That kinda makes me nervous because I don't want her to land on her foot weird if she does that again....


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

Besides I wouldn't want to poison anyways because I won't get pleasure from shooting them in the head.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

keramoon said:


> Besides I wouldn't want to poison anyways because I won't get pleasure from shooting them in the head.


This makes no sense. You won't poison because you won't get pleasure from shooting? That doesn't make sense. I'm not jumping on a soapbox. I'm a vet tech and my job is to take care of animals. It's in my nature to care. So when I hear about someone with no qualms about putting poison into a living thing and into the environment, yeah, I'll say something. It's your job to prevent your chickens from getting hurt. You failed them and now you are blaming the dog for doing what is coming naturally to it. If you don't want to hear what others have to say about it, don't advertise on a public forum that you would poison a dog.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> This makes no sense. You won't poison because you won't get pleasure from shooting? That doesn't make sense. I'm not jumping on a soapbox. I'm a vet tech and my job is to take care of animals. It's in my nature to care. So when I hear about someone with no qualms about putting poison into a living thing and into the environment, yeah, I'll say something. It's your job to prevent your chickens from getting hurt. You failed them and now you are blaming the dog for doing what is coming naturally to it. If you don't want to hear what others have to say about it, don't advertise on a public forum that you would poison a dog.


Like I said I really do not care what you think. You do you think you are jumping on someone else's thread because you don't agree with what was said earlier. I wasnt even the original person who mentioned poison. Do you know the whole story ? No you do not. And yes it makes total sense. I rather see the dog die by my force and not by poison.

Those dogs have attacked other animals before and will continue until it dies. You care more about the damned blood thirsty dogs more than my HURT chicken. What the heck?

You don't have to be a dick.

Those dogs WILL die like it or not. There is nothing you can say or do to stop me.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Just want to note I agree that the offending dogs should die. I simply think a gun is preferred means


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

First off, it doesn't make sense because you typed you would NOT get pleasure from shooting it. Re-read your post, slowly and calmly and aloud, and you will notice it does not make sense. 

Yes, I do care more about you poisoning an animal, any animal, than about your hurt chicken. Your hurt chicken isn't going to decompose chemicals into the environment and cause harm to other, as powderhogg said "non-targets." That is a bigger problem than your chicken. 

I think it's psychotic behavior to go around poisoning animals. I think it's even crazy wrong to have just suggested that as a viable means to end your problem. 

I did not hijack any thread. To "hijack" a thread, I would have had to make a totally irrelevant statement that has no connection to any part. Like if I were to have said, "my favorite Popsicle flavor is red, what's everyone else's?" That would have been hijacking. I simply gave my opinion on the topic of poisoning dogs, which several people had mentioned before me. Yet funny thing, you haven't commented to a single one of THEM about hijacking--just me. Weird. 

You seem irrational. I am done now with this conversation.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Just want to note I agree that the offending dogs should die. I simply think a gun is preferred means


Thank you. The owners if they are still around clearly don't care for their mutts anyways. No tags, or collars which around here is illegal. Acts weird around humans compared to loved dogs. We called dog warden and she told us we could go ahead. The cops said that she's a lazy warden and have issues with her I guess.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

kessy09 said:


> First off, it doesn't make sense because you typed you would NOT get pleasure from shooting it. Re-read your post, slowly and calmly and aloud, and you will notice it does not make sense.
> 
> Yes, I do care more about you poisoning an animal, any animal, than about your hurt chicken. Your hurt chicken isn't going to decompose chemicals into the environment and cause harm to other, as powderhogg said "non-targets." That is a bigger problem than your chicken.
> 
> ...


Clearly you are not reading what I am saying. Someone else mentioned poison. I said I won't do that because I have cats and I would rather shoot them because it would make me happy knowing they are gone. Poisoning to me wont prove to me they are dead. A bullet to the head will. Stop trying to assume you know what I mean. You are the one attacking me. No one else is.

And yes please go away because I do not care for your opinion. Thanks.


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

I think this whole thing is just stupid to begin with. My chicken is STILL hurt. I posted on here to get advise for how to take care of her not to get some moral lecture about how a chicken killing dog is more important than my babies. Way to care about our feathered friends. 

GG


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

Apply simple first aid and tie the hurt foot up so it is immobile. Give her a few days and she will be alright. If she can manage to walk, put her to the flock, if she can't or she continues to limp then it's probably time for chicken soup


----------



## keramoon (Apr 12, 2013)

powderhogg01 said:


> Apply simple first aid and tie the hurt foot up so it is immobile. Give her a few days and she will be alright. If she can manage to walk, put her to the flock, if she can't or she continues to limp then it's probably time for chicken soup


Thank you. Ill check back in a few days. She seems to be getting stronger. I've been feeding her vitamins and a high protein diet. She is grooming herself finally and plucked the loose feathers. Her trying to fly out of her box tells me she is almost there. Tough girl... I read on other forums that it takes a few weeks to cure a hurt foot and to not really let them move. i don't really want to put a lid on her because of her jumping so maybe ill move her to a cat cage. But I believe I am doing everything I can for her right now.


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

And with that ...

closed...


----------

